# Smoked pickled eggs



## pchrcane (Mar 24, 2013)

eggs 051.JPG



__ pchrcane
__ Mar 24, 2013






Smoked eggs with cherry wood at 160 for about 1hr and a 1/2













eggs 052.JPG



__ pchrcane
__ Mar 24, 2013






done smoking now thay are getting pickled should be ready to try here shortly

The brine mixture is

dozen boiled eggs

1c. vinegar

2tbs. sugar

2 bay leaves

1 glove of garlic

1/2tsp. celery seed

1/2tsp. mustard seed

1c. water

1tsp. salt

combine all and bring to boil.then simmer for 1/2 hr. let cool then pour over eggs.

I added onion to give a little flavor. Like i said this is 1st time smoking eggs then pickling them so hoping its not a flop but what the hell it was fun making them.


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 24, 2013)

You know what would go good with those?.....a beer!


----------



## pchrcane (Mar 24, 2013)

yes a beer will b good with them had a couple PBR's will making them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2013)

And sausage













hblin2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2013)

PCHRCANE said:


> eggs 051.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome..... Nothing like home made pickled eggs... I need to make some again

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99343/pickled-eggs-with-andouillie-sausage


----------



## driedstick (Apr 22, 2013)

So how did they turn out - they look great.


----------



## roddy (Sep 28, 2013)

I just did a Jalapeno pickled egg batch of 3 qts. Very simple recipe found online. I went 4 weeks and they are pretty good. Good plain out of the jar and would work very well in a Ceasar Salad sliced. I can't imagine them smoked also!!! My next experiment.


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 2, 2013)

Smoked pickled eggs, very unique idea. I will try this recipe surely... It's looks very yummyy.


----------



## beeflover (Oct 3, 2013)

neat idea I may give that a try thanks


----------

